# 2000 Altima central lock



## jameskpl (Nov 22, 2011)

there is something wrong with the central locking system. it makes a clicking noise most of the time from under the steering wheel. And doors automatically get locked, especially after you open the door, it gets locked by itself.
Any suggestions please let me know.


----------

